# UPDATE: Bottles coming out of the ocean now!



## jswordy (May 21, 2013)

*RESULTS IN: Bottles coming out of the ocean now!*

Time for a "controlled test" ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5mnCYKuTQpA


----------



## Dylan (May 21, 2013)

That's innovative!


----------



## jswordy (May 21, 2013)

Here's our original thread on it...

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/coastal-dwellers-take-note-37143/


----------



## jswordy (May 21, 2013)




----------



## dessertmaker (May 21, 2013)

My families been tying 6 packs to anchor ropes for years.  cool enough to drink.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 21, 2013)

He talks about the constant motion - isn't that supposed to be bad for your wine? Don't they sell zero vibration wine fridges at a high price because of that?


----------



## LonelyMassachusetts (May 21, 2013)

Boatboy24, I remember reading something that says there's no studies or evidence that supports the idea that vibration ages wine faster...


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2013)

They are having a Wine club Member Conference Call at 2 p.m. about this. I am not a Wine Club members, so will have to wait and see later... 

I am chunking 6 bottles of my next hooch in my farm pond to see what happens. Could largemouth bass affect aging? Stay tuned!


----------



## Stefani (May 22, 2013)

Underwater aging is not a new thing for 2013. 

There has already been some research on it since 2008. 
*See: Is Aging Wine Underwater a Fad?*


*US winery experiments with aging wine in ocean*


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2013)

Never said it was new. They been yanking old bottles out of shipwrecks forever. BTW, yer second article is the experiment now being determined.

I have bluegills in my pond, too (or bream to Southern folks). They could maybe affect aging.


----------



## FABulousWines (May 22, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Could largemouth bass affect aging? Stay tuned!



"Time spent fishing is not subtracted from ones life." So, yes, I would say largemouth bass do affect aging.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 22, 2013)

Crawfish boil wine aged in the crawfish pond.....

HMMM.......

Better yet, crawfish boil wine aged and FERMENTED in the crawfish pond.... Maybe with a 1 way valve for an airlock....:


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2013)

Here's the news release of the results....

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/mi...ing-wine-aged-in-charleston-harbor-2013-05-22


----------



## jswordy (May 23, 2013)

Joking aside, I am kinda obsessed by this lil experiment. My thought is, why can't the bottles be placed in a dark 55-degree room on rollers so that they are very slowly turned by a motor as they age? Maybe one revolution a day. That would be more cost effective.

Could even roll it in the barrels, since it was barrels rolling aboard ships that caused notice to be given of the contents differences back in the day. That could even be more cost-effective, if it's the motion that is the key.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 23, 2013)

Joking aside I seriously might chunk a few bottles into the middle of the catfish pond in a cage trap. I don't know how cold it is down there, but I do know its black as pitch and i had goosebumps in the middle of summer when I came back up. And I only dove about 30 feet. The bottom is deeper.

Should I wax seal the corks? The water's nasty.


----------



## jswordy (May 24, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> Joking aside I seriously might chunk a few bottles into the middle of the catfish pond in a cage trap. I don't know how cold it is down there, but I do know its black as pitch and i had goosebumps in the middle of summer when I came back up. And I only dove about 30 feet. The bottom is deeper.
> 
> Should I wax seal the corks? The water's nasty.




Oh if I did that in my farm pond, I would definitely wax seal the corks and wrap the bottles in bubble-wrap. Nasty is a good word for the water.


----------



## jswordy (May 24, 2013)

Listen in to the taste test...

http://www.miranapa.com/listen-to-the-aquaoir-taste-test/


----------



## MiraNapa (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi everyone! Mira Winery here. Thanks so much for following our Aquaoir experiment - we had a blast with this project. You can check out the results of the experiment and learn more about what our taste testers had to say here: https://miranapa.com/ocean-aged-wine/


----------



## LeChat (Jan 26, 2015)

MiraNapa said:


> Hi everyone! Mira Winery here. Thanks so much for following our Aquaoir experiment - we had a blast with this project. You can check out the results of the experiment and learn more about what our taste testers had to say here: https://miranapa.com/ocean-aged-wine/



Hey there!

Why don't you stay and chat with us a while?

Out of your 7 posts, 7 are links back to your website. 

I am sure the expertise of an established winemaker would be a tremendous addition to this site.

Cheers,


----------

